
Propose HN: Pinned explaination when significant posts are buried - nathancahill
In interest of transparency, when front page posts are mod-buried, it would be great to have a pinned comment at the top explaining why. Especially when the news involves a YC company. I imagine it could look something like this:<p>- Post is a negative rumor, so it was removed from the front page. Full disclosure: YC invested in this company.<p>- Comment thread devolved into a flamewar, so it was removed from the front page.<p>I know this is done sometimes when comment threads are detached (great!) but how about doing that for posts that have significant traction when they are buried?
======
pcunite
As a mature person, I would like to have this. However, have you ever told
your two year old _why_ they can't have ice-cream for breakfast?

------
JoachimSchipper
Are you trying to create more meta-flamewars? HN's benevolent dictatorship
works well enough; in any case, inviting (more) meta-drama would not be an
improvement.

------
_RPM
This is called censorship. If you're new here, you should know how censored
this place is.

~~~
zerognowl
> If you're new here, you should know how censored this place is

There has always been a trend of people creating 'throwaway accounts' on here,
I mean, you know, if you really want to get heard. Some of the best comments
on here are from these types of accounts

------
shakna
What classifies as significant traction?

Just from my anecdotal experience, posts votes vary wildly over several days,
as does comments on them.

A popular post can have ten votes and fifty comments.

Or two hundred votes with no comments.

